# OTTB-post yours!



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Please post pictures of your OTTB's, or ones that you know. TB's not off the track are fine too If you can, please include names ages, heights, racing career, or just any info 

Here's my two

On Island Time (Ben) 16.3+, 4 year old grey TB gelding. He raced once and won it, but he is pretty lazy. He is the sweetest, most bombproof horse, but he's not the sharpest crayon in the box...


























And my parents lease, Trump 10 year old OTTB, 16.2hh chesnut gelding. He's a sweety and knows his job, but he has the biggest personality!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

This is the only pic I could find of Lancer... :] He's an OTTB. Is a really sweety, tries real hard but gets nervous and is kind of random jumping. Haven't ridden him, but he seems like a great boy and we love him!


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

here's a mare I used to have. she never raced, but was a broodmare for a LONG time. 17.1, and i cannot for the life of me remember her registered name, it was dumb though, i remember that much. her name's Fiona










this is a horrid pic


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is our Aero (still unsure of her actual name as her tattoo is not completely legible), 16.2, 4 years old:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson aka Quantum Leap. 

He is my 16ish TB Gelding. He has papers, somewhere - but who knows. And I cannot read his blurred tattoo all that well to get it traced by the United States Jockey Club.

Anyways. He is 16.3hh and is pretty much your "Been There Done That" mount. He's my Super Hero and I love showing him off any chance I get.



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1371823&id=685751000


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

This is Tattie (From Russia With Love.... changed to Lady Vivikah to compete with)
Only a little tacker at 15.1hh. Got her straight off the track from where I was workign at the time as a prject horse. Sold her to a pony club kid at the end of last year.


----------



## kirbygirl (Aug 31, 2009)

This is my new baby, he is only 2 1/2. He is greenbroke, but is super quiet and is a quick learner. He is about 15h 5. He never made it to the track which made it actually a harder start to life for him because his owner didnt want him anymore because he hadnt been started in time so a person who buys horses to fatten them up for meat bought him and his wonderful angel saved him and brought him to me. The woman who saved him started his traning in december and now at only 2, children can get on him and ride him around, and my husband who has never been around horses can be around him, lead him and brush him alone without even a worry. He is like a big teddybear.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

This is Puck. His racing name was Illustrious Kiss. He raced at Saratoga and Belmont. His been my boy since he was 5. He's a doll.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's Rocket, race name Market Bluff, show name Lazar Guided Rocket. He is sired by Pine Bluff who won the 92 Preakness. Rocket raced 13 times, four on the turf which were the only times he placed (1st and 3 3rds). I got him in trade for my QH gelding. Hope to do eventing with him. Last picture is the only picture of Pine Bluff I could find just for fun.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is my boy Shea (pron. "shay"). He's 16hh, 8 y/o, raced 2 or 3 times but was too slow. I've had him for about 18 months now. He's the biggest wimp, but he is really honest and has a heart of gold. I love him to bits!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I love love love OTTB!!!! Here is a horse I used to own about 10 years back. His racing name was Holy Socks (can you say ugh?!), but my daughter who was 9 at the time and I renamed him Jupiter Flash. He was such a pretty boy, 16hh a bright bright bay, but sadly I had to give him up due to a divorce. I donated him to be a police horse but he was put down after a year from a horrible trailer accident where he panicked and broke his leg. :-(

Sorry for the lousy pic, it's the only digital one I have...we were just learning to jump and it was not pretty! LOL


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Chinga is my OTTB. I'm sure all of you have heard about him in great detail! I've had some of my best and worse times with him, I adore him. His been spoilt every since he came to me. But he deserves every singel bit of it. 

He had problems with all his gaits apart from gallop, now he does all of them brilliantly! He would rear at a trotting pole and now jumps 95cm! I've taught him so much and I've learnt so much with him.

Camp Out '09:


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Excuse the grossness--He was shedding out his bleached coat (he's supposed to be dark bay) and I haven't gotten around to taking updated pics. He also has a few more pounds added on, so his ribs aren't noticeable! His registered name is Dry Ice, he raced for almost nine years, 95 starts, 42 of them were in the money. 16 hh even. On the track/ with other horses he's definitely got an attitude, but he has the sweetest personality and is always the first to walk up to you anywhere. He's only been off the track a year, and at the barn where he's boarded at, the owners six year old frequently turns him out.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

This is Max a.k.a. Cool Fur.

17.1hh OTTB finished racing last year.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Stunning OTTB guys!


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Da Vinci isn't my OTTB. I partially lease him. He's 16.1 hands, although I'm not sure how old he is. Eight? Nine? Eh, I can't remember. 

But anyway, this is my instructor jumping him for the first time:









I've jumped him a few times, and he's _awesome!_ Smoothest jumper I've ever ridden, and he's not even done it half a dozen times. 

Here's a picture of a while ago when he was still really thin and wooly, but it shows how cute his face is:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

My guy is Kainne (formerly Scooby Doo, normally I don't change names but ick!!) He has no tattoo so that means he was never raced if I have the right information..but he is a TB for sure! He's about 16.1hh and 12 years old. He can be a little bit silly, but he's a really sweet guy and I love him to death.
He was a bit..neglected when I got him, as you can see in the picture.

this is Kainne in June of this year, when I brought him home.











and here he is in August. I can't believe how much he's improved! he still has a ways to go but he's doing great.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Gorgeous horses everyone!


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

they all are so cute! =) 
here are mine.
Poker,6 Y/O(bay) & Pete 13 Y/O (grey)


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my Yankee. I named him Outcast Yankee Blue before I learned his registered name. His registered name is "Keep 'Em Up There", and he raced 28 times, winning almost $60,000. These pictures were from our move from NY to KS, and I had just gotten him back from 3 months at the trainer. He has gained a good amount of weight and is well on the way to being a beautiful boy. He has the most amazing personality...he is such a little punk! I love him to death even though I still don't have a saddle that fits him lol :-D He is 16.1h, and 8 years old.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

*Tejana & Dante.*

Well, my first OTTB was Tejana - aka TJ - a 15.3hh, 8 year old mare I leased earlier this year. I have no idea about her racing history, but she raced as Tejano's Sands. She evented to the CCI* level before I leased her, and I evented her at Novice. She's a very cool horse, but very chestnut TB mare-esque, haha! TJ's definitely not afraid to voice her opinion.



















And of course, there's Dante - the love of my life! I've had him officially for probably 5 or 6 weeks now. When I was a working student in VA, he was my favorite horse, I doted on him constantly, and really wanted to buy him. He was priced at 20k, however, which I definitely could NOT afford (I'm more of a 2k kinda girl, haha!). About a week after I came home, the woman I had worked for called me to let me know that some stuff had come up, and if I wanted him, he was mine. I cried for about two hours! It took a couple weeks to get everything sorted out and for him to come to Maine - longest two weeks of my life! Haha! He's perfect - will jump anything, amazing mover...love himmm  He previously evented to Novice but has a ton of jump and jumps much higher courses. He has a ton of potential. I only have one pic of me jumping him, and it's a teeny fence, but whatever, haha!
He raced as Philbert (haha!) and is a Seattle Slew grandson. He raced 38 times and won 7, placing second a ton of times too. I haven't decided on his showname yet - possibly Mr. Brightside or La Vie Boheme (yep, I'm a Renthead.).








































Mmm, picture overload...sorry about that


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

dantexeventer said:


> About a week after I came home, the woman I had worked for called me to let me know that some stuff had come up, and if I wanted him, he was mine.


Wow! That is awesome! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

*My Velvet*

Hi Everyone!!

Awesome topic!!! This is Smooth Velvet - aka Velvet, Vel, Vellie, Pony Pants etc. She is the absolute love of my life and I have owned her for almost 5 yrs now. She just turned 9yo.

She is a bay mare, JUST under 16hh (she's a midget) by Arisitis (by STORM CAT out of a COX'S RIDGE mare) and is out of a mare called Satin Supreme (who is by Al Mufti who is a LEGEND here! lol). Velvet comes from EXTREMELY good racing lines, her mom won 7 races and all her grannies before her too. But Vel only raced twice.

Anyway, I was looking for a horse a few years ago, stumbled across Vel's ad a few times but really wasn't impressed by the pic. Anyway, I just got a feeling about her (despite the HORRID pic!) and phoned her owner. She said that someone had made on offer on Vel but she had a feeling about me and wanted me to see her before she said yes to the other lady. 

So last minute travel arrangements were made and off we went. After driving for HOURS we finally found the place and when we pulled into the driveway, I saw the most BEAUTIFUL little bay I had ever seen standing in the lunging arena. I said to my mom right there and then "if that is her, that's my horse!". And the rest is history as they say! 

Velvet is in foal at the moment but she is normally my jumping horse, we also compete in showing and I would very much like to try some eventing and dressage on her too! (Hoping having a baby will settle her a bit! lol)

Pics are Velvet jumping her first ever cross country jump (she LOVED it!), jumping at her first ever show and some pics of when she was 2 months pregnant.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks, RedHawk  I feel like I'm in a kid's horse book or something, haha!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

danteexeventer- I LOVE your horse!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

im going to be stupid here and ask what OTTB is????


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

of the track thoroughbred is what it stands for OTTB. I love everyones horses they are all so gorgeous and handsome!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful horses!!! My first OTTB was a chestnut mare called Ruffie my Dad got for a cup of coffee at the Bunbury Race track in West Australia. She was great! When I left to join the army the neighbours bought her.

After that I took in two OTTBs here in the US that I retrained for a friend. They were awesome I fell in love with the grey gelding Levi but he moved on too.

Now I have CoCo, aka Sligo's Secret by Sligo Bay. I feel bad for the people that bred her cause it cost them $7500 just for the semen! I got her for free on Monday. She had 6 starts, one 3rd place, no wins. She didn't do well on the dirt track so her owners decided to retire her before she was injured. They happen to breed warmblood sporthorses so that's pretty cool.

Anyway, she's 4yo 17hh and absolutely adorable! She loves cuddles and picks up her feet when you say "foot," lunges like a dream and has a beautiful trot (I haven't seen any other gait on her yet). 

This is the pic I got from her previous owner I haven't had a chance to take more of her since I brought her back.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! Another gorgeous TB for free! I think I need to move to America, lol.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

This is my mare Hiway threetwenty she raced less then 20 times and she just wasn't competitive at the track. Her sire is snuck in by montebrook her dam was a daughter of notebook. They originally wanted 2000 for her but I picked her up for 500. These are her pictures when we brought her home she had just raced that week.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of the OTTB I used to lease. His name is Mikey aka "Worth the Wait". He was fun to ride but had recurring lameness issues due to an old injury from when he raced so I had to stop leasing him. He was the spookiest horse I've ever met/ridden. But I loved him for his spazzyness.






































Eating my jacket...



























My last ride on him. <3









I miss him.
:/


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is my boy! Am I There Yet? aka: Grady!! 

He is a 6 years old, 16.3, and way to laid back for the race track. Only winning 7500 dollars in his career. But its my gain! I got him from a rescue called CANTER who specialize in placing OTTB with new homes. We are currently working in the hunter ring, though some of the pics are from a random mini-trial we experimented with! Sorry if the pics dont show up or have to be clicked open!


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

i love these threads! everyone's are soooo cute! 
here are my three! 
Meet "Crew"
my newest addition,he is 5 years old,i just bought him off a lady who was getting rid of 5 others,he raced then was supposed to be a hunt horse,but never made it as a masters.So,he got thrown out into the field and sat there for three months. He is now off work until he is healthy again,needs A LOT of wait,has horrible rain rot,and bad scratches that started to become infected =( . But he is making great progress and is a huge sweetheart!









Meet "Pete"
he is 13 years old.ive had him for about 5 or 6 years,this horse has carried my butt to every show.and always does his best for me.Pete has tought me sooo much! =)










Meet "Poker" 
6 Y.O rescued mare from Days End.Came to them as a neglect case rated a 1 out of 10.She needs a lot of work,and always has her maretude towards me,she makes me happy,and i know i make her happy somewhere in her heart!! =) Everyday is a new accomplishment. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v443/Critique/0702091841a.jpg <--Poker Before
Poker Now!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Gorgeous horses!!!!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Most of this post is from another OTTB thread.

This is my ex racer Carlos when we first got him OTT 5 years ago.


















He tore his suspensory ligament and he was rehapped for about 6-9mos.

We bred him, and then gelded him. He and I have had a lovely last four years showing together. 

His first year showing we went from Low Hunters to the High Futures and ended the season in the Baby Greens and did a couple of AA classes. I thought he was going to be an awesome Jumper horse because he liked going fast, but I made him concentrate on being steady and supple. Now we compete in the Amateur Owner and Modifieds. We rarely do a Jumper class, we stick to the Hunters and he's really blossomed into a nice Equitation horse. I've schooled him 4' but I think he is maxed out competition wise at 3'6". It is where he is most comfortable. 


















This last year we have dabbled in Model Hunters and Halter classes. The first show we did he was extremely successful. We won Reserve Champion in our regional system and we'll be headed to the State Championship show for Halter and English All Around in two days. 










Anyways there were some hard times and still are. He's extremely moody and hates other horses, he really can't be living next to or be in touching range of other horses, he gets extremely offended and territorial. He has thin sensitive skin making any kind of skin condition an extreme catastrophe to his luscious coat. He needs a diligent program of rides/turnouts in order to keep from getting to up-and-up. He doesn't stand still. His feet are absolute garbage thanks to the awful breeding habits of racing farms. I'm constantly shelling out money on orthopedics for him since any amount of barefootedness ends up in his being unable to walk properly. (Though thankfully the ligament hasn't reared its ugly head since the initial issue). I've had 2 complete seasons showing him out of the 4 years he's been rideable because he was plagued with abcesses one entire summer. 

Anyways I like calling him my "540 Centavo Caballo" because he's chilean as I am also chilean and 540 Centavos was equivalent to 1 USD last time I was there. He has brought home many prizes and tri-color rosettes, and now buckles. And I'm very proud of him and he's the light of my life

We went to State Championships this last weekend and did really well. Many a 2nd and First, and we were 18-34 All Around English Reserve Champions and 18-34 English Flat Reserve Champions.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

*Not the best pictures but here are some undersaddle*

First off VOID your boy is gorgeous!!!!!!

Here are some pictures my husband took this weekend of me on Sky. Our camera screen is broke so they aren't the best I apologize for that hopefully I'll get a better one soon


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

this is scarlet, she only raced a few times, but she never won or placed..haha she can be kind of spazzy but shes such a great ride & she loves to jump ! [no i dont own her i was training her before i broke my arm] ive jumped her up to 4ft3 i think, but this pic is obviously not that high =]


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is my OTTB, Daisy (Quick n'Icy). She was given to me in July by my trainer. She's 16 and has been a broodmare since since she was 10. She had 44 starts, but only won 4 claiming races and about $19,000. She moved her way across the country from California to Maryland and was taken off the track when she was 6. 

She was presented to the German Oldenburg Verband and is registered in the Main Mare Book. 

I'm going to start working with her this winter. Lots of hill work and some lunging to build up some muscles and her topline. Especially her back, they're in bad shape from having a foal a year. I'm also trying to get more weight on her before the weather gets too cold.

Hopefully next year she can do some low level dressage.

Here she is:








And on the lunge:


----------



## myOTTB (Oct 22, 2009)

HI!
I'm new to the site and a new OTTB owner. I got him at a local auction, not knowing he was anything more than a TB cross. He had just hurt his eye that day, and horses were going really really cheap (due to the hay shortage, unfortunately most of the horses went to the meat buyer ) I got him for $340, and after bringing him home, found that he was tattood, so i began to dig up info, starting with a phone call to his last known owner, who was a very grumpy old man, saying i stole him at that price (i thought he'd just be happy he got a good home) aaaanywho, didn't get anywhere with that, so i did the tatto resaerch on the jockey club website, and traced back to the farm he was born and trained at, emailed them, and was able to get the name of the person they sold him to, googled that name and found her on an obscure page, and here's what i found:
-registered name "Cash on Hand"
-he raced as a five and six year old, raced nine times, won three
-most jockeys were scared of him, he didn't like other horses and was hard to cath (uh oh, lol. i think he's mellowed alot tho cuz SO FAR he seems sweet)
-he bowed a tendon and was offered to a chuckwagon racer (who didn't accept, probably because of the behavioral ;issues'
-he was then out to pasture to just 'be a horse' for a year, then sold to a family who used him for all ages
-sold to an old man, who was forced to sell him and other horses
which brings him to me. 
He's a little underweight, and i'm treating his, eye. so it will be nice see how my diamond in the rough is like after a few month of TLC
Today is my first ride on him, i'll keep you posted

I only have a couple pics, and the weather here is gross so they're not the best, more to follow 

Sorry for the novel lol [/ATTACH]


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

hiday your story is great!

This is Maddy (Miss Action) and she raced till she was 4 and then I got her. She was "too slow" and if you met her you would agree. She loves to work but going really fast isn't her thing. She is 16 Hh and 6 years old.

I am doing hunters with her and she is so much fun to ride. Most of the time she is better then my QH lol!

Sorry for so many pictures


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Something I've been meaning to ask all you TB owners.

When is a horse no _longer_ an OTTB, and just becomes a TB?

Let's say the beastie ran from 2 to 4 y/o. You acquired said beastie at 5, and have had him 10 years.

At that point, I wouldn't think he'd_ still_ be considered an OTTB, but just a TB. 

If the horse has been off the track longer than he/she raced, you need to drop the OT part and just consider the animal a TB.

I'm going to look at a 5 y/o OTTB this weekend. Just off the track two months. If he comes home with me, you can bet I won't refer to him as anything except a TB. What he did before I got him is irrelevant.

Calling a 15 y/o horse who hasn't seen a racetrack in 11 years an OTTB seems rather silly. 

Arabian people don't call an off the track Arabian an OTAR; the horse is just an Arabian.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I disagree. So a older man can't say he used to be a doctor because he hasn't worked in the last 10 years?

OT doesn't mean they are fresh off the track, it just means that is what they used to do. 20 years from now, my horse will still have been on the track at one point, so he's an OTTB


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why is it even relevant? That's what I'm asking.

If a person _used_ to be a police officer but is now a high school teacher, he doesn't get to continue to call himself a cop.

Same goes for a doctor. If he is no longer in the medical field, he's not a doctor. 

I just find it an amusing affectation that people _gush_ about having an OTTB, when the horse was an abysmal racer and has been off the track for just about forever.

Does that make the horse 'more special' in your minds than just a plain old TB who never raced? That somehow _your_ horse is magical and special because it raced somewhere, at some time? Even if it was a horrible racer?

I want to know _why_ people think it's more romantic to say their horse is an OTTB, than just a regular TB.

As I said before, when racing Arabians are finished at the track, they're sold as _ex_-racers. Once they've gone on to a new career, no one who owns one would even think to call the horse an OTAR.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^ can i ask what you point is to the above? 

This is a tread to show off out OTTB's not to argue why they are called OTTB's. If you want to start one of those then go for it. If you want to call your horse a TB and not an OTTB then go for it. You need to learn that not everyone in life is going to agree with you or think they way you do. It IS ok for people to call their horses OTTB's for their whole lives- please if that is all you have to stress over then be blessed


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

they are all just beautiful =)


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

SpeedRacer- OT stands for off the track because there are TB that are bred for other disciplines. Because a lot of OTTB don't come from the best of lives, having a OTTB is like having a rescue dog from the pound. They make you feel good to know you gave the horse a better life. I know when I look at my mare as happy as can be in the pasture that it was hard to believe that she had no idea how to eat grass when I first brought her home. The mental and physical demands they go through stay with them for a very long time. I don't know how ex racers are in the Arabian world but I am going to make a good bet that they probably don't have such a overload of "ex-racers" that need to find other jobs or be sent to slaughter or to lesser tracks to be run in the ground. I know whenever someone asks "What kind of horse is that" If I said just TB they would ask is he off the track. So in the lines of KCHFULLER just lets us be if you don't agree then let us be.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

*4 year old OTTB here are newer pictures of her and her father*

Here is my mare Hiway Threetwenty 1 1/2 month after coming off the track.She was orginally from Florida her breeder was John Shaw - anyone know him? She raced down in FL then was purchased in a claiming race and made her way to West Virginia to Mountaineer track. She won around $20K in 18 races. The owner wanted her off the feed bill and didn't have the time to haul her to lesser tracks where she would be more competitive so she sold her to me. She is by Snuck In a FL stallion I attached his picture and is out of Retzina who is a daughter of Notebook.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Why is it even relevant? That's what I'm asking.
> 
> If a person _used_ to be a police officer but is now a high school teacher, he doesn't get to continue to call himself a cop.
> 
> ...


A doctor who is no longer in the medical field still has a PhD = still a doctor.

I don't go around saying my horse is an OTTB, if people ask - she's a TB. BUT she fits in this group as an OTTB because she was on the track at some point in her life.

A lot of people also identify their horse as an OTTB especially when talking to non-horse people. If somebody asks you what kind of horse you have and you answer "TB" they either think you mean it's a purebred, or they have no idea what that means because they don't know most race horses are TBs. So when you say "She/He used to race" well then it's like a light bulb went off in their head. Then you'll probably get a "did you race him/her" type question. At that point people say "no, he/she was off the track when I got him/her." 

So instead of saying going through that and trying to explain horse-terms to someone. You can say he/she is an OTTB. If they still don't get it, add "he/she used to race." DONE.

It's not because they're special or "_magical_" it's because they weren't bred as a sporthorse. They were bred for speed - even if they weren't good at it. That is the reason why they are here. And sport-bred TBs and race-bred TBs can look very different from each other.

Sure, some people gush about their OTTBs, but it's not so much a "look, i'm special, I have an OTTB." It's more of a "look, this horse used to be on the track and look at how he/she is excelling in his/her new career."

I don't see why it bugs you so much, let people call their horse what they want to call it - mine has Oldenburg written on one of her coggins papers from before I bought her because she's registered with them, too. If it bothers you - don't use the term with your horse. But don't come in belittleing people just for using the term OTTB when posting pictures of their TBs who used to race.

(Now back to your regularly scheduled posts)


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

This OTTB belongs to someone I know. Her name is Megan and she is a granddaughter of Secretariat (only 4 in the US). Her owner's friends came out to ride her in the middle of the night. They deciede to jump her even though they didn't know how to jump. The person on her fell but held onto the reins dragging Megan down with her. Megan fell on her poll and broke her neck. A while later, the vet came out and the people lied about what happened, so she was diagnosed with EPM. She was shut in her stall all day every day and given no pain medicine whatsoever. Idk how many months later, but I'm guessing about a year later, she was completely healed and is now being ridden lightly. Sorry for the pics being so big


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Wow. That's all I can say.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Spirit that is crazy!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> Spirit that is crazy!


Pretty much . . . :?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^some people are so dumb!

oh i forgot to show you guys Taylor ... she was given to me and i had her for 3 months and then sold her to a friend and they were a GREAT match  

She was 3, 16 hands and her papered name is Saturation... but i re-named her Taylor ... she was a sweaty but i couldn't have 3 horses... i just took her in so that i could find her a good home.


----------



## Horselover90981 (Aug 17, 2009)

Heres Mine... He is a 4 year old and 16.1hh. He was trained to race but im not sure if he ever ran in an actual race. I think he has been off the track for 2 years, after coming off the track someone tried to use him to barrel race. I have had him for two months and have completely restarted him as if he had no training (He came to me like a clean slate... absolutely NO bad habits from the track or barrel racing  )


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Why is it even relevant? That's what I'm asking.
> 
> If a person _used_ to be a police officer but is now a high school teacher, he doesn't get to continue to call himself a cop.
> 
> ...



I disagree whole heartedly. I think that calling an OTTB just a TB, especially if you are selling them, is misleading. An OTTB has a completely different mindset then a Thoroughbred that was bred for say dressage. They're race training makes them completely different to handle and to ride. At the farm where I keep Rocket (who is an OTTB) there is a thoroughbred that never raced and they are like night and day. 

Also a doctor who stops practicing is still a doctor, they have a PhD.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

My OTTB Excessive Match aka Malachi


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I had two OTTB mares I adopted from CANTER a couple years back, but earlier this year they were sold to another CANTER approved farm in-foal to my Appaloosa stallion. Super home for the mares, super place for my stallion's foals to be born and raised.

Apparently, I couldn't stay away. 
Here is Three Bridges, 2002 16.1 hand brown mare. She was raced from 2005 until 2009 when she fractured a sesamoid. Her lovely owners/trainers had acquired her just earlier this year, cared for her very well, had the bad luck of her getting hurt, and wanted a good life for her off the track. I picked her up from the track myself just last month. Bridget earned $28,231 and had 59 starts. The head shot was taken last week, and the win photo was from 2006 when she broke her maiden at River Downs.















Here is Bridget's sire Well Decorated.








And Bridget's pedigree-- Three Bridges Horse Pedigree

Next is Wild About Jackie. Jackie is a 15.3 hand 1996 mare. She was bred, raised, trained, and raced by one owner, who then retired her and has had two nice foals from her. The oldest is a 2 year old who just entered race training a few weeks ago. Jackie won $76,404 on the track and was a sprinter with a record of 9-8-1 in 32 starts. She joined my little "potential broomare herd" just a week ago after weaning her 2009 colt.








Jackie's pedigree-- http://www.pedigreequery.com/wild+about+jackie

Along with Jackie, came Leggy-- Chriss'y Legacy, a 16.2 hand grey 1995 mare. Same owner and same situation as Jackie-- a "clean one owner" mare who retired 100% sound after 41 starts with a record of 5-9-3 and earnings of $80,075. Leggy was an orphan from a couple days old, was well-raised by her breeder/owner, and is a very loving gentle horse. She has had three foals, one already a race winner, one who did not race, and the youngest a 2 year old gelding just entering race training with Jackie's filly. 















Leggy's pedigree-- Chrissys Legacy Horse Pedigree

Jackie's and Leggy's breeder/owner has decided that he is not going to breed race horses anymore, but just buy young prospects to train and race, and these were his last two broodmares. They will have some re-training for trail riding at least, and then be evaluated for breeding to our Appaloosa stallion (who has sired res. World Champion and ROM earning Appaloosa foals from TB mares) this next spring.

Bridget has some rest and rehab time yet, and it is not known if she can have a riding career, but the prognosis is probably, eventually. She will also be evaluated for breeding, but has some trust issues that must be worked through first. She is very smart and sensitive and the owners I got her from told me how much progress she had made with them, but she obviously had either had too little handling or poor handling some time in her life before coming to them.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^i so would be you if i had property ... take em in and help them out. I love OTTB's!


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Eastowest your mare Three bridges sire is my mares great grandsire her dam was an offspring of Notebook who was by Well decorated. Your mare has a really pretty head. Sorry I get really excited when I see a horse related to mine. With so many tb out there is is neat to come across two related.


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

my boy Bird
7yrs old 15.3hh
only won one race because he hated it haha


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

This is my boy Charlie A.K.A Charles Asher, he is OTTB but I have no idea how long he has been off the track. He is around 3 or 4 and is, no joke, 17.3 (i measured him half a billion times, had to make sure) I have no history on him because he was a rescue out of Danville, KY and was in horrible condition. He was 600 some lbs underweight, still had racing plates on and a mild case of thrush. My first OTTB had passed away earlier this year and i kinda think it was fate for charlie and me to find each other (even if that sounds silly to some people) I have no history on him at all, i dont know for sure how old he is or his racing name. He's tattoo'd but I cant read it but Im trying!
He's amazing, takes care of me like no one else in the world and is a complete doll!!
From about 2 months after I got him








He was being silly and rubbing his face and bitting the webbing. 








This one was from about a month and a half ago. I believe he was 900lbs ISH.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^how tall is the person in the picture? Cause that person must be 7 feet tall if your boy is 17.3!


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

i think hes like 6 foot but he was standing a foot away from him, it doesnt look like it though. Ive had my vet out and a bunch of people have measured him cause they dont believe hes as bit as he is. its crazy.


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

woo i was refering to a different photo that i didnt post, lol the guy is around 6 feet but clearly is not standing a foot away from charlie, LOL my bad.


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

my turn 

Here's "Cowboy" race name: Reach for the Stars" won quite a bit of money, don't know how much exactly though


----------

